# V-mount intercooler



## niss200sx (Mar 12, 2004)

Would the B14 200sx be aboul to support a V- mount intercooler setup. Like Signal Automotive does to many Mazda rotory engines.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont think we have enough room to do that...but i could be wrong


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sorry, but whats a v mount? post pics...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> sorry, but whats a v mount? post pics...


go buy any mag, turbo mag, SCC, modified, etc.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

What's the advantage to v mounting?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Chillboy said:


> What's the advantage to v mounting?


not blocking and heating up your radiator air flow with an intercooler. It won't fit on a Sentra unless you are super clever.

Mike


----------

